# SKUNK and babies in the barn



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ick! Our dog got one last summer and she smelled horrid. She had alternating baths of tomato juice and peroxide. Took a good week to de-stink her. Good thing she prefers being outside, though she was mad she didn't get to sleep in my bed at night for awhile.

I'd learn to shoot or find someone who can. You could set a live trap, but I wouldn't with a skunk as you will more than likely end up sprayed yourself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ann, I had a skunk and I bought this trap:









The trap is manufactured so that the skunk can't get its tail up and spray.

I haven't even used mine, since my skunk either voluntarily located or it died.

You can use them to trap possums, too. I got mine at Northern Tools.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, will look for someone to come with a gun.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

SR Thanks, is there a Northern Tools in OHio, I'll check TSC.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

TSC doesn't carry them, they only carry the Hav-A-Hart traps which won't protect you from a skunk spraying.

Northern Tools has an online store, and you can buy from there. They're pretty good about getting things to you in a timely manner. 

Their website doesn't indicate any brick and mortar stores in Ohio, though. Sorry.


----------



## Neegee (Jun 19, 2011)

We have a donkey and he is very territorial. He loves our horse and is now good with our dog (because he knows him) but he will chase anything else that comes into his territory away. He is good with people but he really protects his territory against strange animals. I suppose it would be impractical for you to get a donkey when you are boarding................we really enjoy our donkey. He is the neighborhood mascot.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been told that putting moth balls in corners and near all entrances to your barn will make them leave. I neighbor had a skunk in her barn, and tried this. I guess it worked.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> I have been told that putting moth balls in corners and near all entrances to your barn will make them leave. I neighbor had a skunk in her barn, and tried this. I guess it worked.



Do you know if this moth ball technique would bother barn cats?
I also have a skunk who comes around *every* summer, has usually four babies, and then disappears again late in Fall.
Been very lucky so far with not getting sprayed, but I know they carry rabies and all....


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Do you know if this moth ball technique would bother barn cats?
> I also have a skunk who comes around *every* summer, has usually four babies, and then disappears again late in Fall.
> Been very lucky so far with not getting sprayed, but I know they carry rabies and all....


I don't think so, as she has two barn cats as well (whom I know stayed around because I feed them for her lol.)

I am not sure why it works and hadn't heard of it before she did it, but it did seem to do the trick. 

Last week I had (for the first time ever since living here) a raccoon come into my barn (and kill my rooster), so I have put mothballs out in my barn as well. So far, no signs that the **** has returned...however, I have also started leaving the radio on out there, and walked my male dog all around inside the barn and let him pee on stuff, so I don't know which part actually worked (or if it is all of them lol).


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> I don't think so, as she has two barn cats as well (whom I know stayed around because I feed them for her lol.)
> 
> I am not sure why it works and hadn't heard of it before she did it, but it did seem to do the trick.
> 
> Last week I had (for the first time ever since living here) a raccoon come into my barn (and kill my rooster), so I have put mothballs out in my barn as well. So far, no signs that the **** has returned...however, I have also started leaving the radio on out there, and walked my male dog all around inside the barn and let him pee on stuff, so I don't know which part actually worked (or if it is all of them lol).



Sounds like it is certainly worth a try then, thanks for the tip!
Maybe I'll try the "pee thing" with my two boys as well, just in case. :wink:
 
Sorry about your rooster.
I've heard raccoons will even kill cats, so far as I know we have not had any visits from any of them, thank goodness.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Sounds like it is certainly worth a try then, thanks for the tip!
> Maybe I'll try the "pee thing" with my two boys as well, just in case. :wink:
> 
> Sorry about your rooster.
> I've heard raccoons will even kill cats, so far as I know we have not had any visits from any of them, thank goodness.


Yes, my barn cats have been kept in my garage for the last week (they are very disgruntled about it) because I was worried about a raccoon getting them. My [other] neighbor has a terrible problem with the raccoons and has lost dozens of chickens, but (I always assumed because of my dogs) they have never come on my property. This is the first time in the two years I have lived here that I had lost a chicken to a predator. I had gotten so complacent about it I didn't always remember to shut the coop door at night, and had been allowing Big Al (the rooster) to roost in the barn. Obviously taking much greater precautions now. If it becomes a problem, my Cailean believes he is a LGD anyways and would happily sleep in the barn with the goats. About 3 weeks back, he jumped up and snatched a hawk out of mid air that was cruising my chickens. He would make short work of a raccoon!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Yes, my barn cats have been kept in my garage for the last week (they are very disgruntled about it) because I was worried about a raccoon getting them. My [other] neighbor has a terrible problem with the raccoons and has lost dozens of chickens, but (I always assumed because of my dogs) they have never come on my property. This is the first time in the two years I have lived here that I had lost a chicken to a predator. I had gotten so complacent about it I didn't always remember to shut the coop door at night, and had been allowing Big Al (the rooster) to roost in the barn. Obviously taking much greater precautions now. If it becomes a problem, my Cailean believes he is a LGD anyways and would happily sleep in the barn with the goats. About 3 weeks back, he jumped up and snatched a hawk out of mid air that was cruising my chickens. He would make short work of a raccoon!


My cats would be incredibly grumpy as well, but better safe then sorry! 

And I have to ask, what is a Cailean?  
Type of dog? I tried Googling it, but this was all I found....
*Cailean meaning and name origin*

*Cailean* \ca(i)-lean\ as a boy's name is pronounced _KA-len_. It is of Scottish and Gaelic origin, and the meaning of Cailean is "pup, whelp". Source form of *Colin*. Also a Scottish form of *Columba* that relates to Saint *Columba* (see *Calum*) as Crisdean does to Christ and Moirean to Mary.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a friend who had a skunk make its home in her tractor shed. She called a trapping service, and they suggested that she try another method first. That was to use lighting, a radio (talk radio better than music), and putting ammonia soaked rags around the area. The point was to make the shed unpleasant as living quarters. Unfortunately, I can't see that being pleasant for cats or horses either, but at least they wouldn't be afraid. Maybe the music and lights could be discontinued after the skunk was gone, but keep rags around to act as a deterrent.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> My cats would be incredibly grumpy as well, but better safe then sorry!
> 
> And I have to ask, what is a Cailean?
> Type of dog?





Haha! Cailean is my male dog's name, sorry! I should have specified. This is him 












Skip, I think that must be the premise behind the mothballs, too, it smells unpleasant to them. I think ammonia would drive the cats away, but the mothballs don't seem to bother them.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Ahhh, isn't he handsome!  That's his name then, not breed?
Sounds like a great hunter too, wow, catching a hawk from the air! 
Yep, I'd bet he could dispatch of any ornery critters for you all right.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Ahhh, isn't he handsome!  That's his name then, not breed?
> Sounds like a great hunter too, wow, catching a hawk from the air!
> Yep, I'd bet he could dispatch of any ornery critters for you all right.


Thanks! The hawk did get away, and he got a cut on his cheek for his efforts, but he was quite proud of himself regardless lol.

Yup, Cailean is his name, not his breed, all my dogs have ridiculous gaelic names. :lol: His breed is an old fashioned Scotch Collie, as are most of my dogs. 

My barn cats do the trick for small time pest control, but both of them are very petite sized cats themselves, so they can't handle much more than your average mouse.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Thanks! The hawk did get away, and he got a cut on his cheek for his efforts, but he was quite proud of himself regardless lol.
> 
> Yup, Cailean is his name, not his breed, all my dogs have ridiculous gaelic names. :lol: His breed is an old fashioned Scotch Collie, as are most of my dogs.
> 
> My barn cats do the trick for small time pest control, but both of them are very petite sized cats themselves, so they can't handle much more than your average mouse.



I like unique names, and I bet he was proud of himself! :lol:

That would be my biggest worry with having a dog take care of a raccoon, skunk, etc., getting injured. But I am what you might call an "over protective mother" .... 

Well lets hope we can get rid of our nuisance critters once and for all.
I know I am personally tired of having to be on guard every time I walk in the barn. :?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Well lets hope we can get rid of our nuisance critters once and for all.
> I know I am personally tired of having to be on guard every time I walk in the barn. :?


Agreed! I think one of the things I have done seems to be doing the trick, anyways, just hope it holds! I bet the mothballs probably need changed periodically.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I will try the moth balls too, for a while at least, I keep an open box in my trailer to keep mice away, don't care much for the odor myself, but at least they don't 'spray', don't know why I haven't thought of it for the barn mice problem already since there are no cats there.

I have discovered a bit more about my skunk, there appears to be only one, a half grown cutie with so many coliks in his fur he almost looks spotted instead of striped. No more spraying since each horse got a first dose, but they are definitely edgy and on the lookout for him, as am I. What if he sprayed my saddle?!? Or me, if I surprised him. 

It is much smaller than the first one I was seeing, and there was a road killed one about a quarter mile up the road about 3 weeks back, That may have been it's mom and would explain his generally unwise behavior about coming out into plain sight and looking for food every evening while a person is about. Am I putting too much human characteristics on him??

Anyway I don't want to kill him, and moth balls are cheaper than a trap which I would still need to figure out how to release him from. Maybe the trap comes with directions, but still moth balls are cheaper. So I'll go that way first.

I soaked the face mask in diluted peroxide overnight and it's ok now. Elwood rubbed a spot low on the side of his face trying to get the smell off. I've put vaseline with Tea Tree Oil on it and it's healed nicely, and he has otherwise aired out, but as I said before he is still a bit jumpy.


Indy - your dog is very handsome, Collie's are my Mom's favorite, and sorry about the loss of a good rooster.


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

There was a skunk once in a self-serve barn I was at. It left on it's own, so I can't give you any good advice on how to get rid of it. What I would suggest, if you haven't already done so, is make sure your horse has had its rabies shot. I have given my horses one annually since that skunk incident.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

If any one is still in need of a de-skunk formula that works, my Veterinarian gave me this one.

*Mix:
1 qt. 3% Peroxide
1/4 cup Baking Soda
1 Tbs. Liquid Soap*

Shampoo, rinse, shampoo and let sit a bit, and rinse again.
Of course keep it out of your, or your dog/horses eyes.
It worked really well on our dogs. I did find that if they got damp outside the odor kept re-emerging for awhile, but not nearly as strong.
I repeated it about a week later.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Be careful with moth balls. They have been linked to many health problems in lab rats as well as humans, including cancer. We used to use them to keep the field mice at bay until the vet advised against it. 

They contain: 
PARADICHLOROBENZENE Vapor irritates skin, eyes and respiratory systems; large doses can cause injury to liver; suspected carcinogen linked to Hodgkins lymphoma & nasal cancers. 
NAPHTHALENE Damages liver; prolonged vapor exposure has led to cataract formation.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for all notes of experience, the formula, the alert about moth balls. I wouldn't think amonia rags could be much better, would they? Doesn't urine in bedding create amonia that is bad for horses upper respiratory wise? I remember being told to get down near the floor of the stall to take a whiff of what a horse is smelling while eating and having his head down. And isn't the vapor created by mixing amonia with bleach deadly even in small amounts? 

Didn't see the skunk today or yesterday, but has been raining. The day before the whole area behind the feed trough was in disarray. Trash can knocked over, grooming tote dumped, bale of hay askew, loose flakes knocked off. I went up to the farmhouse to see what they knew of it, they think maybe the dog was after the skunk. 

There's a Great Horned Owl lives in a tree in the far field, always a treat to hear or see him (rarely), much prefer him over the skunk as far as living near wildlife goes. Plus I know HE hunts and eats mice.

And of course the barn swallow babies will be learning to fly soon enough, always fun to watch. The barn is pretty much open and they zoom in and out Waldo Pepper style, it's a hoot.


----------

